# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  WE OPEN SATURDAY!

## MIke R

Our snow makers did an awesome job working around the clock....



from Facebook




Waterville Valley Resort · 5,089 like this
1 hour ago · ..


Just got the official word... Waterville Valley Resort WILL OPEN on Saturday with skiing on High Country only. Skiers and riders will be downloaded via the White Peak Quad. 

Come on out and enjoy some early season turns, and don't forget to hug your local snowmaker!

----------


## amyb

And we are wishing you a terrific ski season, Mike

----------


## MIke R

thanks.........


 more info



*Waterville Valley Resort
2:28 PM (edited)  -  Public*


It's time for winter!! Waterville Valley Resort will open for the ski season on Saturday, Nov. 17! The guns have been blasting 'round the clock since Tuesday afternoon and the High Country is looking white and right! 

We will offer limited skiing and riding on two trails on the High Country terrain. Access will be via the White Peak Express Quad which will begin turning at 8 a.m. Up top, the High Country lift will spin until 3:30. 

The Schwendi Hutte mountain top restaurant and base lodge cafeteria will be open. Don't have your own gear? Our equipment rentals will also be available.

Lift Ticket Rates:

Adult 19+: $35.00
Teen 13-18, College & Military: $25.00
Youth and Senior: $15.00
Children 5 & Under and Seniors 80 & over ski FREE!

*Rates will remain in effect until additional terrain and lifts are open. 

See you on the slopes!

----------


## NHDiane

I don't wanna hear it!!!

----------


## MIke R

move to Florida then

----------


## NHDiane

I'm workin' on it

----------


## Petri

Mike,

A friend has a ski trip to the US and he has the ABS avalanche airbag (http://abs-airbag.de/en/).  The handle contains 0.19g of explosives and there's a 300 bar 0.22l argon cylinder to fill the airbags.

Do you happen to know what the US airlines think about these?  In Europe they're fine, considered rescue gear.

----------


## MIke R

no....you cant bring them on here.....mine went in the car when I moved back from Colorado...

most people I know ship  it ahead of them to wherever they are going

I ve heard if you take them apart and disconnect the cylinder head, you can...but I don't know for sure.....with TSA ya never know!

----------


## george

found some info  *here* petri, abs packs not allowed...

----------


## LindaP

Yes, my son got in trouble just because his bag had residue on it, and that's his job (avalanche control).....
I would ask him Petri; but he is currently in Peru, surfing :)

Mike; I wish you a good snow year; they are already excited out west. 
Also, my son is supposedly in Powder magazine; although I have yet to see the photo.

----------


## MIke R

thanks Linda...I sell Powder mag, so I will look

----------


## LindaP

I don't think his name is in it....but if they show someone digging a snow cave......

----------


## MIke R

his name is in it...page 128

if you cant find the mag and you want a copy I will send you one...

----------


## Petri

Thanks all, I'll let him know that he should ship it.

----------


## MIke R

tok a ride up this morning to see how the mountain was coming along for tomrorows opening..



pretty darn good!

----------


## LindaP

Thanks Mike,  was it the December issue?  I can tell my daughter to get it in Denver.....sure they have it there!

----------


## MIke R

yes...December issue

----------


## LindaP

Thanks!  Have a good ski weekend!

----------


## MIke R

not a bad first day at all...blue bird skiy...seasonable temps....decent snow


I'll take it

----------


## Petri

The airbag owner sends his thanks from Weltcuphang Rettenbachgletscher.

----------


## MIke R

the airbag owner is on *waaaay* better terrain that what I was on!,,,,LOL

----------


## MIke R

tell the airbag owner I love the fatty K2 powder hounds he has

----------


## Petri

:thumb up:  

He has to start the season somewhere..

----------


## NHDiane

I can feel your excitement....and your avatar has changed!  That twinkie lasted about as long as those on the shelves  :)

----------


## BBT

Mike glad you all got open I see Vail had 2% open today Ajax had their worst opening in years very little snow and none predicted for the next 6 days

----------


## MIke R

we re hangin in there...not much terrain open but what is open is in good shape....and we have snow showers in the forecast for most of next week..

freakin mob scene today

----------


## BBT

I am sure they must be flying in from Colorado. LOL

----------


## MIke R

the irony here is just about all of our local racers are out at Copper training this week....LOL

----------


## BBT

Hmmm. Wishing they were home I am sure

----------


## rivertrash

We are in Beaver Creek but never have any intention of skiing this early so the lack of snow doesn't matter to us.  However, if I could only come a week a year, as many of the people here, it would be a bummer.  I'm told that yesterday Vail had one run open, Beaver Creek had open one blue run and the ski school slope and Bachelor Gulch had one green and one blue.  Lot's of people up on the mountain, though.
But at only $90 per day for an adult lift ticket, what's not to like?

----------


## MIke R

geez Dick....even we re in better shape than that...and it looks like a snowy week for us this week..snowing now..and Santa arrives by dogsled at 330 so the timing is perfect

it looks the Summit County resorts have decent snow...

----------


## rivertrash

Unfortunately, chance of precip today is 0%, tomorrow is 20% and Monday it's 10%.  Then 0 for the rest of the week till next Sunday and then a repeat.  It is killing the restaurants.  We had dinner at Splendido Wednesday and they said they had only 36 dinners on the books for that night.  Last night at Larkspur it was maybe half full.

----------


## MIke R

the guys who came back from Copper today said it wasnt all that bad...is this just an Eagle County issue>?

----------


## BBT

Nope Ajax and Snowmass are barely open worst I can remember

----------

